# 1964 Coppertone Super Sport



## Schwinn499

*1964 Coppertone Schwinn Super Sport*

Picked this up locally a while back. Looks like someone did a tourist conversion sometime in the early 80's. The bars are stamped '80 so i'm assuming it was around that time. I don't have a set of Titan "Super" stem and "Sport" bars, but I do have a Titan/MAES setup that follows suit and will work until I, if I ever, can find and afford a set of the originals. Along with that goes not having a set of Push Button levers. These ones will function the same and look very similar in place of the originals if those are to ever be found and afforded as well. Got the frame an fork cleaned, polished, and detailed. The bearings and races cleaned, repacked, and adjusted. Bars and levers are installed and wrapped with matching tape and covers. Now on to the drivetrain, then brakes, then the wheels last. The rear wheel was laced with SS double butted spokes at one point, probably the same time as the conversion. I happen to have 50 or so SS double butted spokes on hand. I'm not sure on their size and if they will work but if they do i'm gonna re-lace the front wheel with them. I'm not sure I can stand to see two different finishes/gauge of spokes front and back so something will have to happen there no matter what. Coming alone nicely overall. Progress continues..


----------



## island schwinn

You sir,are an artist.the patience and skill involved is beyond my ability and comprehension.can't wait to see the conclusion to the wizardry.


----------



## GTs58

Ahhh, me's gonna like this one. The Sprint era is my favorite. And since you wouldn't give me that derailleur, I'm not going to give you my nice minty set of red button brake levers.


----------



## Schwinn499

island schwinn said:


> You sir,are an artist.the patience and skill involved is beyond my ability and comprehension.can't wait to see the conclusion to the wizardry.




Thanks man, its just me doing something I truly enjoy. It helps when the projects are bitchen' bikes like this one



GTs58 said:


> Ahhh, me's gonna like this one. The Sprint era is my favorite. And since you wouldn't give me that derailleur, I'm not going to give you my nice minty set of red button brake levers.




Well that's rude...too bad you didn't know I have two of those Sprint derailleurs...burning bridges left and right my good friend, what a DB.

p.s. lay off the jar-jar impressions.


----------



## Metacortex

island schwinn said:


> You sir,are an artist.the patience and skill involved is beyond my ability and comprehension.can't wait to see the conclusion to the wizardry.




+1, I couldn't have said it better! Only things I can add is that I love the matching lever covers and the photography is outstanding as always.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice find Cody!

I think that's only the second coppertone '64 SS that I've seen. A rare bike for sure.

It's always a pleasure to watch you work your magic on them.


----------



## Dale Alan

Metacortex said:


> +1, I couldn't have said it better! Only things I can add is that I love the matching lever covers and the photography is outstanding as always.




+2  Love checking these threads out,some pretty dreamy bikes. I look for bikes like that around here,no luck yet.


----------



## Dale Alan

I just found this page in my papers . Radiant Coppertone is a perfect description. That bike is sharp.


----------



## Schwinn499

If you notice the downtube decals have a large bold "*S*" at the beginning of Super and Sport. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever seen these decals in use. It would be cool to see.


----------



## bikecrazy

Finding a Sprint era Super Sport is indeed a rare find. Are those Campy rear fork ends?


----------



## Dale Alan

Schwinn499 said:


> If you notice the downtube decals have a large bold "*S*" at the beginning of Super and Sport. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever seen these decals in use. It would be cool to see.



That is interesting,I did not notice that.


----------



## Dale Alan

Does it have Sprint hubs ?


----------



## Schwinn499

Forged Huret dropouts and fork ends. The dropouts are drilled for axle adjusters like the earlier Superior which is unusual.

The hubs are Sprint.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I think the down tube decals are another case where the catalog went to print before the actual bike was finalized.

I've never seen those decals on an actual bike.


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> I think the down tube decals are another case where the catalog went to print before the actual bike was finalized.
> 
> I've never seen those decals on an actual bike.




I agree, but you never know with Schwinn. There could be a first run batch of them out there somewhere with those decals...the "S" almost reminds me of the "S" from the old Superior decals, maybe that was the plan early on as the SS was the "new" Superior.

I just had an idea, I could easily make some of those out of vinyl sticker like I did for my '77 Superior top tube decals...anyone have a early NOS Superior decal they can scan and send me the image? It would be cool to use them on a "Schwinn should have made this" custom. I have a couple fillet brazed frames for this purpose when I ever get around to not working on originals. I would really love to make a black 3 speed Super Sport tourist with a chain guard and the hat/ring decal set at some point.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> If you notice the downtube decals have a large bold "*S*" at the beginning of Super and Sport. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever seen these decals in use. It would be cool to see.




Very interesting. I also seem to see the "S" letters tilted slightly in comparison to the others but it is hard to tell with the pics not head on. It would be interesting to see close-up head-on shots of those decals as compared to those on your other SS bikes. It would be interesting to document any differences between these and any other original decals you have.


----------



## Schwinn499

Just to clarify, my bike does not have those decals, they are just pictured that way in the book. You do bring up something interesting tho, ill have to see if they are in-fact different in any way from any later models.


----------



## Metacortex

I see what you mean, the '64 spec. book version is something I've never seen on a bike. The consumer catalog pic. seems like the normal font, but it is so small and fuzzy it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I think I have a set of the sixties vintage Superior decals. I'll check tomorrow.
Actually the Superior decal that was used on the top tube of the later orange Superiors is the same font...it just doesn't have the spaghetti font "Schwinn" & star that the sixties version had. I'll get back tomorrow after I've had a chance to go through my decals.


----------



## Eric Amlie

In the meantime, here is the top tube decal on an '82 "Baby Paramount".


----------



## schwinnman67

Sweet project Cody!!

Looking forward to seeing it done! Still working on my 64, hope to finish it someday....


----------



## Eric Amlie

I found the decals.

They are 12" long. Hopefully my scanner can get the whole thing in.

What would you like me to do Cody?


----------



## Schwinn499

Very cool Eric, bet those were a PITB to find. Umm, really all I need is the "S", scan as much as you can of it, but cut off the "Schwinn" side if anything. The "Superior" is the most important. Ill also need dimensions, overall height and length of the letters and then height and length of the "Superior" section, and the spacing from the star to the scripts on both side would help too.. Does not need to be _exact_, just get me close so I can scale it correctly. I might have to make the decal in two sections because I only have "12x12 vinyl sheets on hand ATM. Although I can order "12x24's if things work out well. Thanks so much for your help, if I get these done right, there will be a set in the mail for you.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Scans sent via email Cody.

Let me know if they arrive and if they are useful for what you want to do.


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric! Thanks a million dude! These are perfect as are the dimensions! I think ill have time tomorrow to work on them, as well as work on packing up your Superior frame.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Schwinn499 said:


> as well as work on packing up your Superior frame.




Oh, now that would be sweet!


----------



## Schwinn499

Well GT, now you can really spite me cause apparently I ruined the "Sprint" decal on that derailleur...you sent me some bad juju or something...sprayed the whole derailleur down with soapy water (Dawn) to soak in and loosen up the grime last night so I could scrub them down with a soft toothbrush today. The first time I wiped with a towel today, the decal almost disappeared...bummed me out. I underestimated their fragility. I've never had soap and water harm anything on a bike paint and decal wise, until today. People, don't even look at these decals funny if you have a nice on you want to preserve. I learned my lesson and was able to keep the front one well intact by just completely avoiding getting it wet....sure wish it was the other way around.

But moving on, the derailleurs are on and installed now, no pics tho, was spittin' and kickin' still and didn't have the desire to even be in the garage at the time, *sigh* im getting over it...



...it was so nice too...


----------



## Eric Amlie

Cody,
I have this repop decal.

Obviously it was made for a '65 + derailleur because there are no holes for the rivets, but I'll bet you could figure out how to make the holes.

If you want it, it's yours.


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> Cody,
> I have this repop decal.
> 
> Obviously it was made for a '65 + derailleur because there are no holes for the rivets, but I'll bet you could figure out how to make the holes.
> 
> If you want it, it's yours.
> View attachment 203240




Well. that's very generous of you. I was just talking to Metacortex about this exact subject. I can say that i'm 100% id use it as that's usually not my thing, but i have made exceptions. Before you offered I was considering asking the guy who sells the similar ones on eBay if he still had more of these gold ones just to have one on hand in case, but I don't wanna take your decal if i'm not certain i'm gonna use it. Ill sleep on it for a couple days and get back to you if you don't mind..


----------



## GTs58

Sorry to hear about the markings. I lost all my markings on the piece for my 64 Lime when I dropped the derailleur in a can of carb cleaner. That was a learning experience for me. I believe the originals are ink/paint & anodized gold on an aluminum insert. My vote is to install the decal. I've actually come across one NOS aluminum Sprint insert for sale but couldn't justify the asking price.


----------



## Schwinn499

Well, not much progress on the bike to make note of, but I did get a chance to work on those decals I was talking about. They turned out really cool.


----------



## Metacortex

Those are cool! I'd use them on a '64 just to freak people out.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Very Cool...nice work!
The legendary prototype '63 Super Sport, like the legendary prototype '59 Varsity, which supposedly actually existed, but nobody has ever seen one.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Should put those decals on this bike(not mine) which has a 12-63 serial number.
Note the old Huret half step crankset on the bike.


----------



## Schwinn499

Finally made some time in the garage to work on this project. I have not worked on the original wheel set situation yet but I cleaned up and overhauled a spare early 70s SS wheelset I had. I mounted the spoke protector, Sprint freewheel, and quick releases. Threw on spare set of tires I had, some brake pads, and a NOS sedis chain. My usual finishing touch is a set of shorty fenders to round it out. Its not %100 percent yet but she moves so im happy overall...for now.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice! That's a real hard to find bike.

You need to find to find a set of the red button quick release brake levers.


----------



## Almaguer4

That's a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice! That's a real hard to find bike.
> 
> You need to find to find a set of the red button quick release brake levers.



Thanks!

I do :\ ....i herd thks guy has a real nice set, but he wont sell them to me  I have a set of the correct bars but theyre bent, these look the same though...


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn499 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do :\ ....i herd thks guy has a real nice set, but he wont sell them to me  I have a set of the correct bars but theyre bent, these look the same though...





I know a guy that knows a guy that has a mint set of red button levers but they're not for sale. Maybe you can talk him into parting out his 64 Coppertone Conti?

Beautiful 64 SS


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that has a mint set of red button levers but they're not for sale. Maybe you can talk him into parting out his 64 Coppertone Conti?
> 
> Beautiful 64 SS



I have a early sprint rear der. with your name on it...

...but dont part that bike out doe...


----------



## schwinnman67

Very nice Cody!!! wish I had an extra set of 64 levers (only have 65+66)....


----------



## Schwinn499

New shoes on my 'six foe today.


----------

